# للتحميل المواصفة ohsas 18004:2008



## صفوان اصف (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تجدون في المرفقات المواصفة الدوليه 18004:2008
وهي مقسمة الى اربعة اجزاء
وهي منقوله عن الاخ المهندس عبد الحميد
له الشكر الجزيل وارجوا منكم له الدعاء


----------



## صفوان اصف (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الجزء الرابع من المواصفة في المرفقات
يرجى فك الضغط بعد تنزيل المرفقات الاربعة
يفضل تثبيت الموضوع من طرف المشرفين
وشكرا


----------



## sayed00 (5 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخى صفوان

الكثير من الاخوة كان يسأل عنها - اسمحلى ان انقلها عنك

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أغسطس 2010)

لم أتمكن من اتمام التحميل
سأجرب بيوم آخر إنشاء الله
وأخبركم بالنتيجة
مع تحياتي لك أخي صفوان


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أغسطس 2010)

هل برأيكم أقوم بتثبيت هذا الموضوع بدل 18001
ليتم مناقشته وترجمة أجزائه بدل من القديم
أنتظر المقترحات


----------



## safety113 (9 أغسطس 2010)

والله اقتراح بمحله
ارجو التثبيت والترجمة ولكم الف شكر


----------



## khaliduk (11 أغسطس 2010)

تحياتي لك أخي صفوان


----------



## الشازلى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا*

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## khaliduk (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*تحياتي لك أخي صفوان*​


----------



## تمبيزة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Waleed Morsy (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا يا باشمهندس غسان!!! قديم ايه و جديد ايه ؟ اترك كل شىء على ماهو عليه*



المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> هل برأيكم أقوم بتثبيت هذا الموضوع بدل 18001
> ليتم مناقشته وترجمة أجزائه بدل من القديم
> أنتظر المقترحات



السادة الزملاء / السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
لو تكرمت يا باشمهندس غسان اترك الوضع على ماهو عليه ( تثبيت الموضوع ماشى لكن تثبيته بدلا من 18001 هذا غير سليم و خطا جسيم )
الايضاح :
18001:2007 مواصفة قياسية لقييم نظام ادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية.
18002:2008 دليل ارشادى لتطبيق 18001:2007.
18004:2008 دليل لتحقيق اداء فعال و مؤثر لنظام السلامة والصحة المهنية.

فالدليل 18004 ليس تحديثا للمواصفة القياسية 18001 و ايضا ليس مواصفة ممكن الحصول على شهادة للتوافق مع متطلباتها او معايرها و انما دليل للحصول على اداء كفء و مؤثر لنظام السلامة المهنية.

ارجوا ان اكون اضحت الصورة و تبين مابها من لبس لدى الاخوة الزملاء
تقبل شكرى وتقديرى يا باشمهندس غسان
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة


----------



## sayed00 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وليد

اعطيت الزبدة - و الخلاصة و ليس لى تعليق بعدك

مهندس غسان موضوعى ال 18001 هو الاساس و كل المواصفات داعمة لة 

تحياتى


----------



## safety113 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخ وليد
بارك الله بك على التوضيح


----------



## صفوان اصف (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اقترح ترجمة جميع المواصفات
لتحقيق فائده اكبر للجميع


----------



## agharieb (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## afares10 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

تحية حب وتقدير
لمهندسي السلامة المهنية في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
بارك الله بجهودهم وجعل ما يقومون به في موازين حسناتهم


----------



## ماجدة3000 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وأؤيد التثبيت مع الترجمة بدون إلغاء ohsas18001


----------



## massood komeya (22 ديسمبر 2010)

أتمنى أن يكون هذا العمل الخير من رجل خير فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله
واللهم تقبل
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## agharieb (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## kochigourouma (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكووور ** أخي صفوان*


----------



## سليم صبرة (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخى صفوان


----------



## sayed abdelrazek (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا" أخى الكريم


----------



## بشير السعدي (25 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تمبيزة (26 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## assedjafar2007 (3 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله بك أخي الفاضل ​عضو متميز
على المجهود الرائع والمفيد جداً ...جزاك الله عنا كل خير.​*


----------



## mahmoudsukar (20 مارس 2012)

تمااااااااااااااااام


----------



## aymanelmalik (17 يونيو 2012)

مشكور اخى


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (25 مارس 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## صلاح مورتضى (21 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

